# Reverse Slow Motion



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

How about a slow motion in reverse? Sure would be nice to have instead of having to skip back two whole seconds at a time.

Anyone know the link to the Tivo suggestion form? I can't find it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Shameless bump. 

My dad has a Comcast Motorola DVR that has this feature. I was watching Mythbusters Pirate Special 2 in HD with it. I have to tell you, watching a pig carcass getting blasted by a cannon was cool. But watching it backwards in slow motion was COOL!


----------

